# • swell.gr • Mitsubishi Lancer EVO 9 Zaino Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello to all! 

This week a Lancer EVO IX came to the Swell Detailing Store for correction and protection.










One of the problems we had to face were the deep scratches and swirls on all panels.
Here you can see the initial car condition on the exterior:


































































Claying then paint thickness measurements:











































Then it was time for the correction procedure. We used Menzerna PO85RD 3.02 in combination with the Lake Country - Constant Pressure Orange Light Cut pad. In the more adverse parts we used the Menzerna FG400 and kept correcting fine along.

Here are some 50/50 shots during correction (before finisihing):


















































































Here are some Befores and After during correction (before finisihing):




















































The finishing stage was done with the Μenzerna SF4000.
After paint correction, it was time for tires, glass, and external trims.
The external glasses were sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant after cleaning.
Trims were dealt with Autofiness Revive, whereas the tires were dressed with Zaino Z16.
Wheels were cleaned and then sealed with Finish Kare.


























Paintwork was wiped down with IPA in order to obtain a sound base for our Zaino treatment. First, it was a layer of Ζaino ΖΑΙΟ, then 3 layers of Zaino Z-2, ZFX ed for fast curing. The layers were applied with a 45-60 minute interval between them. Between layers Ζ-6 qd was applied and buffed for optimal shine.
A final Zaino Clear Seal layer was then applied. Again, after 5 minutes it was wiped down with the help of Z-6 , leaving an insane shine!!!


















You can see the final result in the following pictures:


















































































































Thanks for reading this far!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent as always

Sent from my Phone


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

cracking finish !! 

amazing work too.. 

Excellent!!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

really amazing!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

This dynamite is soooooooo wet and glossy!!! :argie:
You turned it into a proper mirror, dude! :doublesho

Superb! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic..great job as always:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Mike!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

That is awesome work Mike:thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thank you all guys :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work, some nice 50/50s :thumb:


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

opened my eyes full mike. Wowww.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic job:thumb:
The Evo is now soooo shiny:argie:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks stunning. Nice job.


----------



## Bloicy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, great transformation. I bet the customer was well chuffed with the results


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

your reflections came from another planet...
What a fabulous work mike..WELL DONE amigo


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

nicely done!!!!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic results on another beauty, congrats !!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Another top job:thumb: Cheers!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work Mike! 

That Evo went from zero to hero! :argie:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work buddy as always.Amazing finish!


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Top job, and a very nice finish.


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a car.. Love it!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Superb result mike


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic finish Mike... Lovely Car....


----------



## FFV Jonathan (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome work.
Love seeing a black car well polished.


----------

